# SSR Compitition Fitments



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*SSR Competition Fitments*

Some folks don't seem to realize it's all here. http://vwvortex.com/marketplace/merch_index.html 
















16X7 4X100 et35 11.5 lbs
5X100 17X7.5 et35 < 14 lbs
Mk IV
5X100 17X8 et35 14.2 lbs 
5X100 18X8 et 32 16-17 lbs
New Passat
17X8.5 5X112 et35 15.5 lbs
18X8.5 5X112 et 35 16-17 lbs











[Modified by [email protected], 12:08 PM 9-9-2002]


----------



## TDI Steve (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments ([email protected])*

I'd like to see a more complete list of SSR weights... especially compared to BBS and OZ which would be the main competitors in terms of performance meets strength.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (TDI Steve)*

Still no 16x7, 5x100






















-Mike P


----------



## VR6guy (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (tyrolkid)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Still no 16x7, 5x100






















-Mike P[HR][/HR]​Ditto that...........


----------



## 944T (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (VR6guy)*

Eric GROUP BUY, GROUP BUY!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Please.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (944T)*

Sorry I don't make a da wheels I just sell a da wheels. Sorry no group buys prices are already cut to the bone.







But hey, as always I will pass this message along.



[Modified by [email protected], 4:38 PM 12-14-2001]


----------



## BlackGTiTurbo (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments ([email protected])*

mmmmmmmmm Speed Star Racing.....my dream wheels


----------



## nizam (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: SSR Competition 16x7 5x100*

If you guys are serious, I'm sure I could talk to my local VeeDub speedshop to special order a few sets. In fact any one of us could do this.
Even better if Eric could set up a deal with the North American distributor (I'd rather trust Tire Rack with taking my deposit than just another store).
What do you guys think? Group buy, 5 sets minimum. 16x7 SSR Competitions 5x100. I'm in.
(BTW - these wheels DO exist, but for some reason they are sold only in Japan).
Nizam


----------



## TDI Steve (Nov 30, 1999)

*Re: SSR Competition 16x7 5x100 (nizam)*

I'd be interested
hmm, wonder how they'd look on a silver golf?


----------



## waka (Sep 9, 2001)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments ([email protected])*

Yes...I'm IN! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## denS (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (waka)*

id be interested


----------



## papasuki (Jan 19, 2000)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (denS)*

I may also be interested if the price is right.


----------



## oneflygti (Jul 3, 2000)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (papasuki)*

16x7 5x100 i am in for sure.


----------



## swett (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (oneflygti)*

I know I'm probably hosed, but I'd be in for 16x7" in 5x112 bolt pattern. I might be able to convince one or two more Passat people and maybe a few Audi A4 people to be interested if anyone could set something up. 
-Ian


----------



## Sozsei (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (swett)*

DEFINITELY keep us updated on that 16x7 5x100 fitment, nizam. I swear my heart just stopped when you said that.


----------



## swett (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (Sozsei)*

Any updates? I have a person I can contact if I know about how many people are interested and what pricing range? I assume the same price as Tire Rack would be acceptable? 
-Ian


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (swett)*

I didn't think they had Competitions in 18's. I'd definitely be in.


----------



## ToddOne (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: SSR Competition 16x7 5x100 (nizam)*

back from the dead!! i need these wheels in the 16x7 5x100 size!!!


----------



## next (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: SSR Competition 16x7 5x100 (ToddOne)*

they do make the compition in Asia for 5x100 et 32, it was also aviable in bronz too. I was so close to picking them up on my trip to HongKong this dec, as I was to place an order they found out that the 5x100 and et 32 was correct but the actual bolt size was different (needs to be redrill) and a new center ring is needed. The shop was willing to do it for me but of coz the price would be higher because after redill the holes it also needs to be repainted. So I got something else. If only they made the 16x7 in bronz in the US market errr....


----------



## swett (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: SSR Competition 16x7 5x100 (next)*

Bronze would be neat, but I think I'd stick with the darker finish anyway. 
Anyone have new info?
-Ian


----------



## Sozsei (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: SSR Competition 16x7 5x100 (swett)*

Here's what the bronze looks like. It looks more "gold" than "bronze" to me.

















I think I still prefer the gunmetal/machined lip look.

[Modified by Sozsei, 10:41 AM 1-29-2002]


[Modified by [email protected], 9:34 PM 1-29-2002]


----------



## Sozsei (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: SSR Competition 16x7 5x100 (Sozsei)*

I can't get the first photo to work but here's the address for the page with the photos... http://www.turbomagazine.com/archives/features/0102_features01.jsp


----------



## swett (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: SSR Competition 16x7 5x100 (Sozsei)*

If I could get these at the same prices as Tire Rack has for 4x100 sizing($280?), how many of you would be interested? I think it'll be necessary to get some volume to get a decent price. I've already contacted someone, so we'll see what he says for pricing/volume.
Since I'm interested, I'm going to try to get both 5x112 and 5x100 sizes at the same time.
Maybe if we got enough people, Eric would be interested in making an order for us








-Ian


----------



## ToddOne (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: SSR Competition 16x7 5x100 (swett)*

i'm in. i mos def like the gun metal better. swett check your email.


----------



## VDUBBINDizzy (Jul 23, 2001)

*Re: SSR Competition 16x7 5x100 (ToddOne)*

Any news anyone. I'd love to sell my TT wheels and pick these up in 18's.


----------



## Sozsei (Dec 15, 2000)

*Re: SSR Competition 16x7 5x100 (swett)*

Swett, I'd be down for sure. 16x7 5x100 is exactly what I've been waiting for. Definitely let us know what you find out.















[edit] Thanks Eric http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [/edit] 


[Modified by Sozsei, 9:35 PM 1-30-2002]


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: SSR Competition 16x7 5x100 (Sozsei)*

everybody together now:
sixteen-seven, five one hundred,....sixteen-seven, five one hundred,....sixteen-seven, five one hundred,....sixteen-seven, five one hundred,....sixteen-seven, five one hundred,....








Mike P


----------



## Veritech (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments ([email protected])*

Eric!
You need to carry 16" 5x112







for us BIRA owners who don't need 17s to fit over their brakes








regards,
Liam on Audiworld


----------



## yoyo882 (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments ([email protected])*

I just felt in love with this 18" SSR rims. GB GB GB GB GB


----------



## next (Feb 16, 2000)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (yoyo882)*

16" 5x100 pls







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ions (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (next)*

Mk IV
5X100 17X8 et35 14.2 lbs 







and they're very nice looking too!


----------



## ToddOne (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments ([email protected])*

hey....good news! for an update go to:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=235590 
i don't have any info on the 5x112 sizing though.


----------



## swett (Jun 28, 2000)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (ToddOne)*

Bad news for you 5x112 people. My source who thought he could get wheels for the Passat/A4 in 16x7" really could not. He said 17" was the only available size for our cars.
Anyone want to try getting some OZ Superleggera's in 16"? I'd be up for them as well if someone could find them. My attempts at contact independent dealers was unsuccessful before. 
Eric, if you have the option of getting 16x7 or 16x7.5 for us 5x112 people, at least put it up for a vote and see how many people would be interested. Checkout Audiworld as well if you can. 
At least the 5x100 people are happy








-Ian


----------



## BlueMk3VR6 (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (waka)*

i want them too.....very interested in a GB
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
let me know


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments ([email protected])*

The 17x7.5, 5x100et35 size should work on a Mk4 also, correct? This is the same size as my previous set of OZ Comps, though you don't list them under the Mk4 fitment heading. 
Just need clarification. Thanks.


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (Max Rebo)*

Anyone?


----------



## Max Rebo (Apr 11, 1999)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (Max Rebo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The 17x7.5, 5x100et35 size should work on a Mk4 also, correct? This is the same size as my previous set of OZ Comps, though you don't list them under the Mk4 fitment heading. 
Just need clarification. Thanks.[HR][/HR]​Bueller???


----------



## nuke (Sep 19, 2001)

*Re: SSR Compitition Fitments (Eric)*

I'd be interested in a 16x7 5x100 for my TDI Golf. That's where I want to be, light wheels and a bit bigger than the stock 15's. Preserve economy and performance while improving handling.


----------

